
Welcoming Beat Games to Facebook - minimaxir
https://www.oculus.com/blog/welcoming-beat-games-to-facebook/
======
ekimekim
Now seems like a good opportunity to shout out Revive
([https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive](https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive)),
which allows you to play games intended to be Oculus-exclusive on any VR
hardware you like (technically, anything that supports OpenVR).

The VR market is thin enough as it is. Splitting it up into walled gardens is
more likely to just kill it than to carve out a monopoly for yourself.

------
beezischillin
I wish this didn’t happen. They make it sound like they want to mess with mods
already...

~~~
aeternum
They will likely be forced to 'mess with mods'. Unfortunately the mods enable
song piracy, and Facebook is a much more lucrative target for litigation.

~~~
beezischillin
Being able to play user-made levels is the single reason why I love the game.
I’d be willing to pay for an Apple Music-like subscription to have my favorite
songs as levels but the community ones are way more fun than the official
stuff anyway. I wouldn’t support it if it ended up turning into Guitar Hero
DLC-hell.

------
ve55
I like the answer "This is just the beginning" that was added in at the end of
their response to the question "Do you plan to acquire other studios? What
else are you doing to accelerate VR?" on this page.

Facebook obviously has enough cash (53B) to get a huge lead in VR and I'm
curious how many competitors will be able to compete with the scale they're
already at.

------
adamnemecek
I wonder how much they paid.

